

Can amateur journalism bring justice to Rio's favelas? - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/magazine/the-media-doesnt-care-what-happens-here.html

======
hcarvalhoalves
Bullshit.

There's no lack of reporting, TV channels feed on these breaking news daily.

People _are_ aware there's police executions, and they _really_ don't care.
The population is fed up with crime. There are news anchors cheering on live
TV on footages of robbers dying on shootouts.

What will bring justice to Rio is stopping the hypocrisy of attributing the
complete failure on crime control to some external factor, like the media.

~~~
meira
Do you really believe it? If you visit one of the major brazilian news website
right now, you're going to find a lot of crimes commited by people from
favelas. And, for a straight example, nothing about the brazilians in the HSBC
list. How much you think this scenario of violence and negligence against the
poor people would change if the media elect these rich people as the main
problem to Brazil, not the drug dealers?

~~~
PauloManrique
The main problem of Brazil it's impunity. Only 5% of the crimes are solved,
and even with those 5%, there's so many appeals you can make that, on the
"best" scenario, people will be jailed for 5 years tops.

Crime is worthy in Brazil.

~~~
meira
You forgot about the other thousands that are executed before go to trial. It
surpass, by far, 100% of your number.

